# Here is a short clip of Seno Sensei performing a demonstration at Ayase!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a nice demonstration clip with Seno Sensei at Ayase.
Seno Sensei is one of my favorite Budo Taijutsu Shihan to 
train with.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 9, 2006)

Great stuff brian as always


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 9, 2006)

That was pretty cool.    Thanks Brian!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 9, 2006)

White powder of death?

Please dont take offense Ninjutsu practicioners, but everytime I see people falling down and staying down because of powder being thrown in the face or a single thumb strike to the midsection my BS O' meter lights up. Now I know that this is just a demo and admit total ignorance about what you guys practice, but what is your explination of that type of stuff? I have an old vid of Hatsumi i downloaded from somewhere (B+W) showing similar type stuff. One strike knockdowns, people just quitting a committed attack because of some blinding powder. 

Honest question, no offense or argument intended, its just been a question Ive had for a while and this seems like a good spot to ask it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2006)

Imagine if that thumb strike had a spike or knife in the practitioner's hand.
Blinding powder would truly not be just powder but a substance that would not only be irritating but actually blinding.  Not only that but trust me if you ran into some of the better Budo Taijutsu practitioners you would not laugh off any thumb strikes or other strikes for that matter.  However from an outsider's perspective I can see your skepticism and skepticism in life is healthy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hope my post helped you.


----------



## dubljay (Dec 9, 2006)

Good point about having a knife or spike when executing a strike, I can see how that works.  And as far as the powerder... I just see that as a dried form of peper spray/mace.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2006)

dubljay said:


> Good point about having a knife or spike when executing a strike, I can see how that works. And as far as the powerder... I just see that as a dried form of peper spray/mace.


 
It can be even more than that with steel shaving's, etc. mixed in.  Not only that but the same motion could instead be used to throw several shuriken or other things.  Powder is just good for demonstations because it is showy.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 9, 2006)

I am in agreement with Brian.  I also can see where outsiders would be skeptical, but there is more there than meeets the eyes (no pun intended).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I am in agreement with Brian. I also can see where outsiders would be skeptical, but there is more there than meeets the eyes (no pun intended).


 

How true!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 9, 2006)

I see your point but people have been shot repeatedly and still carried out attacks. Fought on with broken bones, fought through tazers, pepper spray, etc. Im just wondering if that "magic one strike" is a theory thats actually taught or if thats just for demo's. I dont know if Id want to tran people to think that that one thumb strike to the gut is really going to knock people down. Ive been suprised at how painful/effective some techniques seem in training too. But being part of a training session and being in a fully commited attack are different things.

Again I dont want to seem argumentative and Ninjutsu is by far not the only art that I have this question about. Hell pretty much all arts seem to teach things like "defanging the snake", and getting wrist locks on haymaker swinging opponents, as things that will work in a street fight. To name some stuff in an art I practice.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah guys, but falling down and playing dead because you get something in your eyes? that was a little overdramatized no matter the reality IMO.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 9, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Yeah guys, but falling down and playing dead because you get something in your eyes? that was a little overdramatized no matter the reality IMO.



It WAS a demo after all.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 9, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> It WAS a demo after all.


 

true dat!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2006)

It is a demonstration after all and nothing more.  You have to take it in the context of what is being done.  It is showy for the audience.  However that certainly does not mean that someone cannot be taken out with one shot and yet on another day that one shot may not even bother them.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 9, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Im just wondering if that "magic one strike" is a theory thats actually taught or if thats just for demo's.



No dude, I don't think that is the case. We are taught to move next, next, next.  I have yet to see a magic one strike ever taught.  I believe it was simply for demo purposes.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> No dude, I don't think that is the case. We are taught to move next, next, next. I have yet to see a magic one strike ever taught. I believe it was simply for demo purposes.


 
That is correct based on my experience as well.


----------



## donald (Dec 9, 2006)

What was the stuff he was throwing at his attackers?

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 9, 2006)

donald said:


> What was the stuff he was throwing at his attackers?



The first one was a kind of confetti. The second, simple baby powder. If you use too much of the later, the cleaning staff complains.

And I would like to point out that not only are these demonstrations, these are ones done in front of kids. Most of the other demonstrations of swords and such stop with the bokken just touching the other guy. It is clear that in real life that would pretty much stop the attacker. But if you beat a guy for three minutes, the guys running the demo are going to wonder about excessive violence. Beating on a guy that long is probably neccesary, but the guys running most demos here want it sanitized a bit. Kids tend to hang around for the "ninja" demonstration and we are always worried about them copying us like kids do.

You are not going to get many people disagreeing with the fact that one boshi ken or powder in the face is going to stop someone. But we make it a lot less bloody because we don't want to freak the parents out.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 9, 2006)

That makes a lot of sense. Thanks.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 9, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> You are not going to get many people disagreeing with the fact that one boshi ken or powder in the face is going to stop someone. But we make it a lot less bloody because we don't want to freak the parents out.



What??? You mean we have to follow up the blinding powder with somthing like a sword strike?  

Damn, I'm quitting and joining MMA.


----------



## DWeidman (Dec 12, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Yeah guys, but falling down and playing dead because you get something in your eyes? that was a little overdramatized no matter the reality IMO.


 
Hmmm.  If you took the time to bring blinding powder -- you probably have a weapon as well.  

How hard is it to bludgeon someone when they are blind or (mostly blind)...

As to your other question about the thumb shot -- fall down.  I only know of a couple of people in the BJK who subscribe to such idiocy.  Most of the time it is "this is a good shot - and may end the fight.  If it doesn't -- then... blah blah blah."

Most of us have some sense of reality (despite what others may say...).

-Daniel


----------

